# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Kush ju mungon?

## Meriamun

Kush ju mungon me shume?

----------


## Erlebnisse

Asgje pervec vetes sime, kur nuk me shkojne gjerat sic dua.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ai , ai ,ai , ai , ai , ai , ai , ai ,ai besoj mjafton ............. :syte zemra:

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Ai , ai ,ai , ai , ai , ai , ai , ai ,ai besoj mjafton .............


Rri mi, mos ia bej qejfin kaq shume se po m'dukesh si e djegmja e shekullit LoL

----------


## Meriamun

E morem vesh!
Mos bertit.

----------


## mia@

Shqiperia, te afermit, shoqeria..................jane shume gjera qe me mungojne ne keto momente.

----------


## Mau_kiko

...ka shum persona qe me mungojne, te shperndare nga nje ane e globit ne anen tjeter...

----------


## Linda5

> *linda* dhe dea per nje kafe


*Edhe ti goldi me mungon shum per nje kafe..und für reden ...sikur ishim me nje mendje *

----------


## mia@

> linda dhe dea per nje kafe


Ec goldi se gati jemi ne per nje kafe. Paguan ti apo jo?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

my baby qe kam 2 jave pa pare  :i ngrysur:

----------


## bombona

me mungon nje shoqe e mir ku te kem te mbeshtes koken e te flas me te qe te ndihem me e qet e me e lirshem me pas...................

----------


## Enii

mamaja .. kur se kam prane

----------


## SaS

njera !!! ...

----------


## diita

Me mungon ....!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*e*...........

----------


## bombona

me mungon shum ky ketu..........

----------


## goldian

ni dashnoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Lorenc Luku

ehhhhh kush nuk na mungo thuj,,,,,

----------


## zogu kosovar

tash per tash askush nuk me mungon

----------


## martini1984

> Mi fa piacere qe me kupton  ...
> 
> 
> SystemA sa njeri i kapshem qe je mer ....


Ja fusim na i here kot...
Kafen per ty ene ate(me gjithe qejf) futi ke faturat e mija :perqeshje: 
Corcaf o bo lista :ngerdheshje: 
Te pershendes zonje

----------

